# OK, NOW I'm mad...



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Stupid box missed the first 45 minutes of 24 tonight. Says the recording started at 9:10 (just like I told it to), but it didn't really start until around 9:50 or so. I said all along that I could deal with missing episodes of certain shows, but I'd be a raving lunatic if it ever missed 24...


----------



## Brad Martin (Feb 7, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> Stupid box missed the first 45 minutes of 24 tonight. Says the recording started at 9:10 (just like I told it to), but it didn't really start until around 9:50 or so. I said all along that I could deal with missing episodes of certain shows, but I'd be a raving lunatic if it ever missed 24...


The President, Did you take that into account?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Brad Martin said:


> The President, Did you take that into account?


A delay due to the President's address would cause an unadjusted recording to capture the first, but miss the last, of a program. The poster's experience seems to be the opposite of this.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, I took that into account...FOX's grid said that 24 would begin at 9:20 - I specifically told it to start recording 10 minutes early just in case he ended early. The damn stupid piece of crap couldn't even get that right...GRRR.


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

Even though FOX's schedule grid showed that the program was to start at 9:20, it really started at 9:00. I missed the first 20 minutes. I think FOX (or whoever changed their scheduled time) is the bad guy in this case.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Live out west where the networks adjust everything after the Pres so they're still on time.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Matty is reporting a 45-minute problem. It doesn't seem possible to explain this, as Davez suggests, as being due to a 10-20 minute shift in broadcast time. I agree with Matty that the R15 is, at least partly, at fault. Am I missing something? 

BTW, here on the West Coast, the guide and actual broadcast were in sync.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moved out of the R15 forum - not a place for rants. This action was taken due to your post being reported. Sorry you missed the program but PLEASE keep your anger to a dull roar - thanks.

BTW: DBSTalk is not a file sharing forum, so please no links to where a copy of tonight's episode can be had. Thanks again.

James Long
Moderator


----------



## MKNY (May 14, 2006)

davez said:


> Even though FOX's schedule grid showed that the program was to start at 9:20, it really started at 9:00. I missed the first 20 minutes. I think FOX (or whoever changed their scheduled time) is the bad guy in this case.


I guess I lucked out by not making any adjustments. I'd noticed that the program was listed to begin at 9:20 and hoped the system would work automatically. When I found out the program was back on the normal schedule it was too late to react so I expected to find that the first 20 minutes were missing. Actually the timing was perfect.

Is this a case of the system working or just luck that the schedule was returned to normal before the recording began?


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Matty is reporting a 45-minute problem. It doesn't seem possible to explain this, as Davez suggests, as being due to a 10-20 minute shift in broadcast time. I agree with Matty that the R15 is, at least partly, at fault. Am I missing something?
> 
> BTW, here on the West Coast, the guide and actual broadcast were in sync.


I am on East Coast, My Directivo was not adjusted for the pres speech and recorded accurately. (Thank god)

I bring this up not for Tivo praising and R15 bashing, but just to point out that whatever guide manipulation or lack thereof occurred by FOX, somehow the Tivo guide data was accurate.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> SStupid box missed the first 45 minutes of 24 tonight. Says the recording started at 9:10 (just like I told it to), but it didn't really start until around 9:50 or so.


Are you saying the show didn't start till 9:50 or that you told the R15 to start recording at 9:10 but it didn't start recording till 9:50?


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I left the series link set up as normal and didn't mess with it by padding the recording. It recorded here (Central TZ) the way it was supposed to.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I left the series link set up as normal and didn't mess with it by padding the recording. It recorded here (Central TZ) the way it was supposed to.


Hmmm, TZ. Is that Tazmania? :lol:

Carl


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I had set to record "Two and a half men" and the speech threw the recording off about 20 minutes. The first ten minutes were recorded on the original timer but I had to record the next scheduled show to finish it up. The speech timer only had the speech at 25 minutes.

I have a Tivo and in the central time zone.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you saying the show didn't start till 9:50 or that you told the R15 to start recording at 9:10 but it didn't start recording till 9:50?


I told the R15 to start recording at 9:10. Show normally starts at 9, FOX guide said 9:20 so I figured I'd pad it ten minutes and make sure I didn't miss anything. Obviously, that didn't work...

The first clock I saw (the show clock) on 24 was 4:47, which means I was around 45 minutes into the program. It completely missed those first 40-45 minutes (hence my guess that it didn't start recording until 9:50). Although the My VOD list says it started recording at 9:10, those first 40 minutes are nowhere to be found.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I checked the todo list, and saw that the R15 had indeed automatically adjusted, so I had no problem.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> I told the R15 to start recording at 9:10. Show normally starts at 9, FOX guide said 9:20 so I figured I'd pad it ten minutes and make sure I didn't miss anything. Obviously, that didn't work...
> 
> The first clock I saw (the show clock) on 24 was 4:47, which means I was around 45 minutes into the program. It completely missed those first 40-45 minutes (hence my guess that it didn't start recording until 9:50). Although the My VOD list says it started recording at 9:10, those first 40 minutes are nowhere to be found.


Ok that's what I thought you meant. I hate that, and have not idea why the R15 does that (and it seems to do it even more so with padding). There is no reason that if you tell it to start recording at 9:10 that it should start recording at 9:50. You didn't have padding on prison break too did you? The R15 won't let you pad two programs (that are back to back) on the same channel. For some dumb reason they programed it to not let you tune the two tuners to the same channel.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

psweig said:


> I checked the todo list, and saw that the R15 had indeed automatically adjusted, so I had no problem.


That's the odd thing - my TDL had adjusted to 9:20, I padded 10 minutes and the TDL updated to say 9:10, and it STILL got it wrong.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok that's what I thought you meant. I hate that, and have not idea why the R15 does that (and it seems to do it even more so with padding). There is no reason that if you tell it to start recording at 9:10 that it should start recording at 9:50. You didn't have padding on prison break too did you? The R15 won't let you pad two programs (that are back to back) on the same channel. For some dumb reason they programed it to not let you tune the two tuners to the same channel.


Nope, didn't even record Prison Break. I was recording Deal or No Deal at the same time, but I never had any issues before...


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

with my directivo 24 recorded correctely but csi miami i missed about the last half hour didnt adjust anything.


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

cybok0 said:


> with my directivo 24 recorded correctely but csi miami i missed about the last half hour didn't adjust anything.


Yep this is a guide problem. You never know how well or badly the networks are going to provide data to the folks who distribute the guide. I guess I'm gonna need to hunt down CSI:Miami's finale unless we get a repeat soon. Did they screw up on How I met Your Mother as well?


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have had problems with mine stopping the recording before the program ended. Has anyone had this problem also?


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

If your box doesn't adjust to the3 actual run times, you better set it to run a little long. Cometimes on shows like LOST, lately they've been running 2 to 5 minutes long.

When I look at scheduled recordings on my DVR, it will say something like: 9:00 - 10:03.


----------



## GoCubs (Jun 14, 2004)

You can get a legal copy of this episode on myspace.com. Rupert's crew is offering legal 24 downloads on the site. You can check there for details.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

ClubSteeler said:


> If your box doesn't adjust to the3 actual run times, you better set it to run a little long. Cometimes on shows like LOST, lately they've been running 2 to 5 minutes long.
> 
> When I look at scheduled recordings on my DVR, it will say something like: 9:00 - 10:03.


You guys are missing the point - I *DID* set the box to record with padding, and it STILL got the recording wrong. Not just by a little, BY ALMOST THE ENTIRE HOUR!!!


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

GoCubs said:


> You can get a legal copy of this episode on myspace.com. Rupert's crew is offering legal 24 downloads on the site. You can check there for details.


Where? I haven't seen anything, nor can I find anything...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> You guys are missing the point - I *DID* set the box to record with padding, and it STILL got the recording wrong. Not just by a little, BY ALMOST THE ENTIRE HOUR!!!


I've understood you. I don't know why everyelse isn't. The show started recording at 9:50 instead of 9:10 (like you told it). Just wondering how much time (not the show) did it record? I don't understand what is wrong with the R15's program that it does this.

I had the same weird timing on R15 when I tried a test to record two shows on the same channel with over lapping padding. I tried to record two 30 mins shows and padding the first for over by 10 mins and the second to start 10 mins early. What it did was record each show for it's normal time of 30 mins. But the supposed recording times (in MYVOD) of the show where off and didn't match the real 30 mins or the padded 40 mins.

Padding=Good
R15=Getting Better
Padding+R15=Bad


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Moved out of the R15 forum - not a place for rants. This action was taken due to your post being reported. Sorry you missed the program but PLEASE keep your anger to a dull roar - thanks.
> 
> BTW: DBSTalk is not a file sharing forum, so please no links to where a copy of tonight's episode can be had. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Sure would hate to see any rants in the R15 forum


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I've understood you. I don't know why everyelse isn't. The show started recording at 9:50 instead of 9:10 (like you told it). Just wondering how much time (not the show) did it record? I don't understand what is wrong with the R15's program that it does this.
> 
> I had the same weird timing on R15 when I tried a test to record two shows on the same channel with over lapping padding. I tried to record two 30 mins shows and padding the first for over by 10 mins and the second to start 10 mins early. What it did was record each show for it's normal time of 30 mins. But the supposed recording times (in MYVOD) of the show where off and didn't match the real 30 mins or the padded 40 mins.
> 
> ...


It recorded for 1 hour 20 minutes, which is interesting for this reason - I also told it to pad an hour at the end (I figured I'd be safe that way too in case the moron in Washington went longer than he was supposed to). All-in-all (padding included), the recording should've been 2 hrs 10 minutes (1 hr for the guide, 10 min padding before, 1 hr padding after).

So it seems it recorded the entire padded hour, plus 20 minutes. That'd put the start time right around 9:50, which is what I guessed initially.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

MikeW said:


> Sure would hate to see any rants in the R15 forum


That's another thing - I object to this being moved out of the R15 forum. This is CLEARLY a bug with the R15, which is what that forum is for, no?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The reason this was moved out of the support forum because of the tone of the orginal post and the staff felt it violated the support Forum rules. It was not removed because it was deemed not a support issue.

Any rock throwing should be done in the general areas and with some level of control. Though its tough at times, we like to keep the support area free or rocks.

Forum rules. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/announcement.php?f=106&a=62


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> It recorded for 1 hour 20 minutes, which is interesting for this reason - I also told it to pad an hour at the end (I figured I'd be safe that way too in case the moron in Washington went longer than he was supposed to). All-in-all (padding included), the recording should've been 2 hrs 10 minutes (1 hr for the guide, 10 min padding before, 1 hr padding after).
> 
> So it seems it recorded the entire padded hour, plus 20 minutes. That'd put the start time right around 9:50, which is what I guessed initially.


The logic of the R15 escapes me. Just wondering do you have any other shows recording with or with out padding around the same time?

You might want to repost the issue in a different light in the R15 forum so the powers (from D*) see this.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The logic of the R15 escapes me. Just wondering do you have any other shows recording with or with out padding around the same time?
> 
> You might want to repost the issue in a different light in the R15 forum so the powers (from D*) see this.


Yup, Deal or No Deal, from 8:25pm-10pm (no padding), recorded perfectly from what I can see...


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

For me, Prison Break and 24 recorded fine as the program guide had been adjusted, so my HR10-250 did record them properly.

My mistake was seeing that the guide for FOX and NBC seemed to have the speech scheduled in. I did not look at CBS. "How I Met Your Mother", "Two and a Half Men", "New/Old Christine" and "CSI Miami" all recorded in their usual program slots, therefore each straddled the next by twenty minutes. My big booboo was not padding CSI Miami at the end, so I lost out on the last 20 minutes of that.

Did CBS NOT get adjusted in the program guide?

Matty, I understand exactly what you're saying, and I would be just as po'd. We who have become DVR dependant don't always catch those kinds of things because we trust our equipment and have become used to not watching at the time of the actual broadcast. When our equipment lets us down, our confidence in it sure takes a hit.


----------



## kuhars5 (Nov 28, 2005)

it started at 9:00pm on the west coast no 20minute dely


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> The reason this was moved out of the support forum because of the tone of the orginal post and the staff felt it violated the support Forum rules. It was not removed because it was deemed not a support issue.
> 
> Any rock throwing should be done in the general areas and with some level of control. Though its tough at times, we like to keep the support area free or rocks.
> 
> ...


Well I would guess there are many more threads in the R15 support forum that need to be moved as ranting, complaining and rock throwing are in many of those threads. Rightfully so. It's hard to support a product with this many problems.

Myself, this is a R15 bug and the thread should be in the R15 support/bug reporting forum. I never viewed the OPs post as anything other than what it was. Frustration with a unit that doesn't do what it's told to do. Matty did nothing different than many others of us have done before.
_
EDIT: In reading the link you provided, I don't see how the original post violated the rules of the forum. Unless you're referring to the self censored expletive._


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

psweig said:


> I checked the todo list, and saw that the R15 had indeed automatically adjusted, so I had no problem.


Same thing for my HDVR. The TiVo schedule was adjust and the record time changed.

I'm with you Matty. If I miss a single minute of 24, I would go nuts!!

 :crying: :bang


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Well I would guess there are many more threads in the R15 support forum that need to be moved as ranting, complaining and rock throwing are in many of those threads. Rightfully so. It's hard to support a product with this many problems.
> 
> Myself, this is a R15 bug and the thread should be in the R15 support/bug reporting forum. I never viewed the OPs post as anything other than what it was. Frustration with a unit that doesn't do what it's told to do. Matty did nothing different than many others of us have done before.
> _
> EDIT: In reading the link you provided, I don't see how the original post violated the rules of the forum. Unless you're referring to the self censored expletive._


Wolfpack,

Since I spend the lion share of my time in E* land, I don't spend a lot of time over in the D* support area. However, when the discussion between the staff happend about having a support area for D*, the general feeling we should offer the same level of moderation as done in the D* forums. 921 users went through similar experiences at the D* folks are going through and at times the staff did loosen up, but in general we try and keep things in a more positive light. Not saying venting is not allowed, but there are ways to vent and ways not to (See thread below for my take).

Rather than repeat my feeling, the link below has my take on what I consider bashing. The staff has been discussing this thread and are currently deciding how to address it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56505&page=2 (Post #28).

The link above provides the rational behind my logic. Hope it clarifies my position. Really did not want this to wonder off into the woods and like I said I basically was applying the same guidelines as done in our other support forums. Sorry if I added confusion here, but just trying to keep the areas positive so D* and E* employees will be more apt to stick around.

I will let the D* mods handle this from here. If anybody wants to discuss this further and toss a few rocks my way. Please PM me and I will be happy to discuss this issue.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Wolfpack,
> 
> Since I spend the lion share of my time in E* land, I don't spend a lot of time over in the D* support area. However, when the discussion between the staff happend about having a support area for D*, the general feeling we should offer the same level of moderation as done in the D* forums. 921 users went through similar experiences at the D* folks are going through and at times the staff did loosen up, but in general we try and keep things in a more positive light. Not saying venting is not allowed, but there are ways to vent and ways not to (See thread below for my take).
> 
> ...


Ron,

I do see your point. Some of the differences here may be due to the tone the R15 forum has taken from the beginning in that there is a heavy mix of support and criticism from many different members. At times a thread will start with a full fledged bash and yet still provide support information to members.

I disagree with any attempt at artificially keeping the topics positive by moving threads to any "general" forum. IMO a support thread should represent the member's support questions/concerns/frustrations. There are plenty of threads that end up positive and plenty that do not. But they get there on their own.

Then again, I'm not a MOD and I would never wish to be. There's alot of work there.

I like to see all R15 issues in the R15 forum, all DTivo issues in it's forum as well as the HD Tivo. But that's just me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> Yup, Deal or No Deal, from 8:25pm-10pm (no padding), recorded perfectly from what I can see...


More weird R15 logic. What's werid is that evey time the R15 has messed up a recording (for me) there has been some else recording and that recording has been fine. I wonder if maybe there could be an issue with the R15's logic on the second tuner?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Wolfpack,
> 
> Since I spend the lion share of my time in E* land, I don't spend a lot of time over in the D* support area. However, when the discussion between the staff happend about having a support area for D*, the general feeling we should offer the same level of moderation as done in the D* forums. 921 users went through similar experiences at the D* folks are going through and at times the staff did loosen up, but in general we try and keep things in a more positive light. Not saying venting is not allowed, but there are ways to vent and ways not to (See thread below for my take).
> 
> ...


Ron,

dumb question. Can the OP or a mod just edit the orignal post and then move it back to the R15 fourm? That seems to be the only issue at this point, right? Just a thought.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not a dumb question and that is basically what happend. The only folks that can move a thread is a moderator or Admin so looks like the OP modified the orignal post and one of the mods moved it back. 

The balance of the galaxy has been restored.  Now back on topic.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry I moved it back after the OP changed the first post. I moved it then was informed we where all going to lunch together so I had to bail.  Sorry to move and go.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, so now that where back on topic 

Earl, has you contact said anything about improving the history, so we can provide D* with more acurate info when shows don't record?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nah... haven't heard anything on improving the "history" feature of the unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, just checking. Would be nice, we maybe could nail down why it desides not to record a program untill X mins into the program.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nah... haven't heard anything on improving the "history" feature of the unit.


You should beat him up on it Earl. Would really help all of us tell whats going on with the box.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

If they need help, have they could pull a UTV out of a closet and look at the detailed info there. Since the UTV and R15 UI are oddly very similar.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> You should beat him up on it Earl. Would really help all of us tell whats going on with the box.


I don't think he would appriciate it that much....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think he would appriciate it that much....


Well I didn't mean physically assault him.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

If this helps, I've found that with this unit, instead of padding, I just record the show -- or shows, depending on how much time I need -- that come on after the show I want. For instance I record all of the CBS Monday lcomedy lineup, but not CSI:Miami. This time I set CSI: Miani to record as well. That meant half of every episode was on the next show's recording, but I got eveything I wanted without worrying about padding.


----------



## MKNY (May 14, 2006)

FLWingNut said:


> If this helps, I've found that with this unit, instead of padding, I just record the show -- or shows, depending on how much time I need -- that come on after the show I want. For instance I record all of the CBS Monday lcomedy lineup, but not CSI:Miami. This time I set CSI: Miani to record as well. That meant half of every episode was on the next show's recording, but I got eveything I wanted without worrying about padding.


This seems much simpler and more productive than trying to outsmart an illogical box.


----------



## -=Mr.JaVa=- (May 21, 2006)

There is a known issue with the series link "stability" as they put it.Sometimes it will skip a program or only record partial programming. I have had cust say it skipped 5 minutes of program and others said it missed the first 50 minutes. I work in tech support at DTV and deal with this all the time. The good news is that there is a software upgrade to help this issue and it is already being launched in some timezones. The upgrade will make the advance button a 30 second skip like the back door code on the DTVtivos. It will also "make series link more stable", and has improved the speed of the menues. 

I don't know if you guys noticed, but the first software version for the R15 had faster menues than the current versions, but there was other bugs that had to be fixed. So, they upgraded the software to fix the caller ID and other known issues but it made the menues and other functions slower. This new one will make the menues faster again. This receiver does have more RAM (according to technical continuing educational videos) the menues should be fast. In fact the tech videos for the R15 said that the older DVR's did not use RAM, they used some sort of flash memory/CMOS chip. So the R15 should be super fast but it is not like what they said prelaunch. 

There is also a sofware upgrade in the works to make the font size bigger on the D10, D10-200, D10-300, receivers. There have been alot of complaints about font size, I have got alot of calls about that. I am not sure if the font is going to change on the other DTV receivers like the D11, R10,or R15. They do not have all the specs. on the future SW upgrade for font size. I think it should be an option in the menue to choose font size, but i doubt that will happen.
:coffee


----------

